# Starter Issue



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

I recently was trying to start my 68 GTO all original with a manual trans. It turned over a few times and then quit. I took the starter off and had it checked by the local rebuild shop and he put a new switch on it, but said that otherwise it looked perfect. All other electrical works, even the accessory switch. However when I try to start the car, there is nothing. It is like there is a safety switch that is not allowing the starter to engage. As far as I know there is not a neutral safety switch or clutch switch on the 68. Do anyone have any ideas to look for? Could it be the ignition switch?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ask you to confirm the purple wire is on the S terminal and not the R terminal first. What you describe after reinstalling the starter sounds like having the purple wire on the R terminal. Thanks, Matt


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Correct, I put the purple wire on the S side of the starter, no the R side.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Go get another starter - sounds to me like you have a bad solenoid. Gotta love changing the starter out on that car. I would eliminate the possibility of the starter before I changed out the ignition switch.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can I jump the starter with a remote switch to test it before I yank it out again? That is a bear as you suggest.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like even more work than pulling the starter. Come on... there's a lot of personal satisfaction in removing and installing the starter three times to fix one problem. And I know you said the purple wire is on the S terminal, but it does not hurt to look one more time before you pull that thing out again. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You don't need a starter. Nothing is wrong with it. You can indeed jump the batt to S on the solenoid to confirm. 95% of the time, the problem is high resistance in the purple wire from the ign switch to the starter solenoid. You can fix the wiring or install a permanent jumper wire with switch on the solenoid.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks will try both of these tonight and report back the results.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

get the test light out of the tool box. eliminate the guessing game.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The test light won't help with diagnosing high resistance in the starter circuit. A DVOM will. _Best and fastest check is to jump the solenoid at the starter, and if it cranks, there you are....bad S wire circuit._ The problem with a test light, is that the bad wire can have a single strand intact, so it has continuity, but it won't carry the load needed to activate the solinoid. BTDT many times over the years. 50 strand battery cables that 'looked' good and checked out, only couldn't carry a load because 35 strands were open circuit.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I hooked mine up with a hot start solenoid but now that I have the engine out I ran a new larger wire from the ignition when I had the dash apart and bought a new engine loom.
I will see if this fixed the problem when I get the engine back.
I bought the HO loom and will re route the wires, somewhere along the line the larger manifolds were added and the manifold was just cooking the wires.
I also bought the tube that goes on the motor mount.
The original loom was baked and the sheathing on the wire was crumbling off when I flexed it.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, I feel like a dumbass. I did as Matthew said and checked the side of the solenoid the purple wire was connected to. I did have the purple on the Run side and not the switch side. I had made so many changes recently, I was afraid I had screwed something else up. I had rebuilt the distributor, the carburetor, and had a bad condenser in the middle of all that. However with all that said, the goat ran like a scalded dog tonight. Glad to have her back.
Thanks again,
Lee


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Lee, good deal. It was what you described. All good. Matt


----------



## Hoyle2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi there, I have similar issue with starter not cranking when hot, it always works eventually. Haven't been able to replicate issue when motor is cold, always seems fine but only had car (70 GTO) for a few weeks.

Appreciate if anyone has any ideas?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hoyle2015 said:


> Hi there, I have similar issue with starter not cranking when hot, it always works eventually. Haven't been able to replicate issue when motor is cold, always seems fine but only had car (70 GTO) for a few weeks.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone has any ideas?
> 
> ...


Read this thread.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/hot-starting-problems-30052/


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Phil, welcome. You have headers or stock exhaust manifold? Matt


----------



## Hoyle2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi there Matt, I have stock exhaust manifold. 

On weekend car wouldn't start at all, even if cold. Main positive cable is new and so is the ignition cable. I took it off the motor to test the solenoid and starter and it seemed fine, I noticed that the retaining nuts on the posts were loose so I tightened and reinstalled.

Starter still wouldn't engage, seemed to lack power, I also had battery tested and apparently it is fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks Phil


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

See Mr Geeteeohguy's post earlier in this thread. Sounds like what he is talking about on your solenoid wire (purple). Check that next. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2!! Too much resistance in the 'S' circuit!! Will do it every time.........


----------

